# Holden Cruze Project



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

benm0646 said:


> Hey guys. I am looking at modifying my 1.4LT Holden Cruze to get more power and get it out on the track.
> 
> It currently has SL Springs, cat back exhaust and a Pod filter which often throws a check engine light even though the air flow sensor is still in it (not sure how to get around this) but I am planning on purchasing...
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

Before you buy anthing else, seriously consider getting a tune first. Most bang for the buck. I have a Trifecta tune myself, but there is also BNR, ZZP and others.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## F18D4T (Sep 24, 2020)

benm0646 said:


> Hey guys. I am looking at modifying my 1.4LT Holden Cruze to get more power and get it out on the track.
> 
> It currently has SL Springs, cat back exhaust and a Pod filter which often throws a check engine light even though the air flow sensor is still in it (not sure how to get around this) but I am planning on purchasing...
> 
> ...


A tune will fix the engine light issues youre having, its probably airflow correlation error and likely means your fueling is off... Dont bother with throttle body upgrade, the stock one is 2.5" which is plenty unless youre planning on some SERIOUS mods. The stock ecu is pretty robust, especially the later ones and are easily tuneable. The wheel and injector upgrade will substantially increase your power levels and with the right ecu you can even run flex fuel to push it a bit more


----------



## benm0646 (Nov 17, 2020)

What do you guys think of plug and play tunes vs a proper dyno tune? With the simple mods I have done will I get more for my money with just a plug in kit to give me some power and a bit more fun until I eventually do the higher mods?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

benm0646 said:


> What do you guys think of plug and play tunes vs a proper dyno tune? With the simple mods I have done will I get more for my money with just a plug in kit to give me some power and a bit more fun until I eventually do the higher mods?


Just buy the appropriate level tune. If yoiu only plan to have a stock vehicle, buy a plug and play, if you want to mod, buy the next higher level and basically get unlimited changes.


----------

